# my new tegu with pic



## tim (Dec 12, 2008)

here is my new friend i just got him last week he is 24in from head to tail he is in a 55gal for right know iam in the process of building him a tank 8ft by 2 1/2 by 3 ft should be done next week the only thing is i dont know how old he is i got he from a drug bust a week a go my dad brought it to me soo a little help would be good ill post some more pic later on<a href="http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/bassking12_2007/?action=view&current=1212081739.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/bassking12_2007/1212081739.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tim (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Post some better pics of the head. It might be a Blue Tegu.


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)

ok thats the best i can get that little bugger would not stay still lol soo you think it is a blue?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

tim said:


> ok thats the best i can get that little bugger would not stay still lol soo you think it is a blue?


I was thinking maybe, because of the wide black stripe down his side. He might be a B&W/Blue cross.

What's odd is his bulged eye sockets and nose. Does that look unusual to anyone else??? MBD??[/url]


----------



## lizardboy101 (Dec 13, 2008)

I was just looking at that too. The eyes bulge out majorly and the snout is totally to...idk...blunt I would say. I guess it could be MBD, but that wasn't the first thing that came to mind. I dont think MBD could make the eyes bulge could it?


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 13, 2008)

DONT TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY CAUSE IT REALLY IS A COMPLIMENT! DO YOU REMEMBER GODZILLAS SON WHO BLEW THE SMOKE RINGS??? THATS WHAT HE/SHE REMINDS ME OF. VERY DISTINCT LOOK!


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)

should i take him to the vet he is very active thought


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 13, 2008)

always take the side of caution If a trip to the vet is possibale then a check up will never be a bad thing Make sure your vet is experienced with reptiles. Aswell, if it does have any MBD we all understand it wasn't do to your care. You just got it recently right? Great looking specimen Gotta say I'm a tad jealous  



The eyes, hmmm I noticed that right away too and instantly thought about Bobbys thread on MBD. Especially the item of swelling eyes and head. 

I'm no expert tho IMO try to see a vet if possible.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 13, 2008)

oh and post #5 (tongue shot) is an awesome look. I look at the eyes and see what seems to be a vary comfortible lil guy


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)

he is very active and no lose of appti. and goes to the bathroom just fine i dont know i have a vet app. on thur. that the best thay could do because this is when the reptile vet is in i hope he is fine tell then


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2008)

Tim, he has some awesome colors, and is a real nice looking tegu, but he does infact have a bad case of MBD. The eyes and head are classic signs, I hate to tell you this as well, but he needs to see a vet.


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)

he has an app. thur. day i hope thay can do something or is it to late


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2008)

tim said:


> he has an app. thur. day i hope thay can do something or is it to late



That is a good sign Tim, but a vet vist will help in seeing how much damage has been done on the inside. It will give you a better idea what you are dealing with. MBD does effect the inside of the animal as well as the outside, just do not over supplement, it is just as bad as under supplementing them. He needs good UV and rodents at least once a week, this is a far better way to ensure he is getting the proper nutrition.


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks i hope thay can fix this he is an awsome little guy


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2008)

You are more than welcome Tim, I am more then glad to help. Read this, it will give you a better idea:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=541">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=541</a><!-- m -->


----------



## mr.king (Dec 14, 2008)

Ya his snout and eyes are very unusual. I'd probably take a trip to the vet because him being active wouldn't really be affected by MBD. I had a basilisk with MBD and she was still very active and had no problem with eating or anything like that, well at least until the last about week and a half she was alive. You can never go wrong with a nice checkup at the vets.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 15, 2008)

Tim, are there any emergency reptile vets out in RI? It might be a good idea not to wait on this.


----------



## devine* (Jan 7, 2009)

I know this is a bit older of a post... but any updates on this guy? Very peculiar looking, hopefully he has a great life from here on out and it would be interesting to see if he grows back into that head so to speak. 

Updates??


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont really see anything wrong with his eyes but he deffinetly has a short or very blunt nose comapared to my tegu and ones I have seen, and its like his whole head is kinda smushed back. It doesn't look bad or that theirs somthing wrong with it, its bone structure is just different from tegus I have seen.


----------

